# Korean Rhinestone Quality



## T-Shirtprinter (Aug 8, 2010)

Are all Korean Rhinestones of the same quality?


----------



## rodobe (Feb 18, 2011)

No they mix Chinese as well as Korean the adhesive is the main problem. Buy only by from a known Korean company like all products there are good and bad suppliers, we sell Korean product only after we checked out our supplier properly


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

T-Shirtprinter said:


> Are all Korean Rhinestones of the same quality?


No they are not. Find a supplier with a quality that you like and stick with them. Buying from different suppliers and mixing them cause irregularities in the stones, size differences, color shading differences, etc.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

We Prefer:

Korean 2 cut Grade A Rhinestones with the better glue so that you can wash and put in the dryer without losing stones.

Brian : )


----------



## rodobe (Feb 18, 2011)

Rich
You need to find a good supplier and make sure you use grade 2, check the quality adhesive they sell.Be careful as stones can come loose in washing and during wearing if the application is incorrect and quality is poor.Especially around children they create issues. I travel to Korea at least four times a year for my company and rhinestones and studs are part of our buissness so I have discounted quite a few suppliers over the last ten years.We have very little problems and have confidence in our supplier.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Not all the Korean Rhinestone Quality are the same. You can get samples from different suppliers and test them.


----------

